# Xorg under VirtualBox: Fatal server error: No screen found



## badbrain (Aug 6, 2019)

```
scfb trace: probe start
scfb trace: probe done
vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver
```
Please help. This is the first time this happens with me.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2019)

Handbook: 21.5. FreeBSD as a Guest on VirtualBox™


----------

